# Outboard motor title



## Eric jones

Ok so my uncle died about 5 years ago , my aunt kept his boat stored in the garage, she gave me the boat we went to title office , title is in my name the boat is a 1986 mirrorcaft, I was excited to start working on getting the boat ready until a buddy of mine says nice boat but the title says no motor but it has a 1985 35 hp mercury outboard on it, he stated that anything over 10hp has to be titled.... Me being a worry wart is now wanting to make sure I'm 100 percent legal ! I have called my local BMW here in Wooster , Ohio and gave them the serial number that they couldn't find any info on ! I was told that I need to file a court order to obtain a title  any help would be helpful


----------



## Richman

Contact your local watercraft office in Akron and ask for the investigator. He/she deals with them all time. If the boat was registered in Ohio and its a 1985, 35 hp, the motor has to have had a title issued.....they can cross reference files for you.
The only other possibility is if the motor was brought in from out of state....a lot of border states never titled motors back in the mid-80s. Good luck.


----------



## birdcrazy

You won't need a title untill you sell it.


----------



## Misdirection

Just never sell it and make it whom ever gets it from your estate's problem

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## F1504X4

Richman is spot on. It's not that big of a hassle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Applied

Your aunt should be able to go to the BMV with you and file for a lost title if she cannot locate it. That would be the simplest resolution.


----------



## Eric jones

Well she said she has never seen a title for the outboard just the boat and the title was left open after he passed away till we took it to the title office and put the boat into he name then into my name last thing I want to do is be out fishing and get in trouble for operating a motor without a title I like to be legal at all times , so the motor hasn't been titled since the last two owners and my uncle has owned it since 93 , you would think I could just have them check to make sure it's not reported stolen and give me a title , the bmv ran the serial and no records of any kind showed up


----------



## Lewzer

> last thing I want to do is be out fishing and get in trouble for operating a motor without a title


You won't. They will never, ever, ever ask you for a title to your motor. You don't need to carry it with you (and shouldn't). You only need it when you sell it.
Your uncle never had a problem not having a title. 

I just sold a motor last week that I never transferred the title to my name.
The buyer probably will never transfer the title their their name either.

You only need the title to get registration papers such as for your trailer. You don't need registration for your motor, so there's no issue or reason to have a title.


----------



## F1504X4

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1548.03
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1548.19
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1548.99

Here are the 3 sections that pertain to Titling of boats and motors. Pay close attention to 1548.99 as it is a Felony to sell a boat or motor without furnishing the Title.

Call your local watercraft office and set up a motor inspection. If there never was one it is a piece of cake to establish the first title. Save yourself the headache and do everything correct from the start.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Thanks for posting f1504x4,now I don't have to.Its amazing people answering and saying no big deal when they have no clue.Its illegal guys.Gotta have a title on anything over 9.9.Can't legally sell either.Probably won't ever be asked if you have one but COULD BE.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anaconda 44

All you have to do is get a form from your local title department for this. You will need some sort of proof of ownership (sales receipt is best), motor serial number and $50. Turn it into your local court and the judge will grant a new title if all is clear on the motor.


----------



## I Fish

Correct me if I'm wrong, but, the OP said the boat's title says "no motor". If that's the case, I believe you will need to get that changed as well. The reason is the license and registration will reflect what the title says. "No motor" means hand powered. It's the same with canoes. If the title/registration says "no motor", legally, you can't even put on a trolling motor (which does not require a title).

I'd suggest calling or visiting the nearest Div of Watercraft Office. Explain it all to them, then do what they suggest.


----------



## 68rocks

I Fish said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but, the OP said the boat's title says "no motor". If that's the case, I believe you will need to get that changed as well. The reason is the license and registration will reflect what the title says. "No motor" means hand powered. It's the same with canoes. If the title/registration says "no motor", legally, you can't even put on a trolling motor (which does not require a title).
> 
> I'd suggest calling or visiting the nearest Div of Watercraft Office. Explain it all to them, then do what they suggest.


 My boat title for my 17' Targa says "No Motor" and I do have a separate title for my motor. I believe they cannot remove the words "no motor" because the outboard motor is not really part of the boat like an I/O or Inboard motor is. NOt sure though.


----------



## I Fish

68rocks said:


> My boat title for my 17' Targa says "No Motor" and I do have a separate title for my motor. I believe they cannot remove the words "no motor" because the outboard motor is not really part of the boat like an I/O or Inboard motor is. NOt sure though.


IDK. My boats all say "no inboard motors".


----------



## Eric jones

Ok so , so far I've gotten no where what I have found buy the BMV title office is that there is an active title on the motor , so today I dropped off a notarized letter to my local common pleas court to petition for the title being that there is an active title but it was two owners ago ! I'll update when I find anything out , the title office would not tell me who's name the title is in .


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Had a friend who went through the same deal in Ohio.The previous owner had passed away and was from Cleveland. He just used the boat without the title here in Ohio for a year or so with no problems . He moved into Michigan a year later where no title was needed for an outboard and used if for 4 years . 

He sold me the boat and motor with a bill of sale and Ohio issued a title on the outboard the same day as I changed the boat over because I had a bill of sale . 

Dwayne


----------



## laguna21

We bought an outboard boat from Virginia state, where they also don't title the motor. When I got it here bmv made us take a picture of the motor I'd tag which they kept to make a title for the motor. Wasn't too bad, I think they are more concerned with getting the tax money.


----------



## laguna21

In this case there shouldn't be any taxes as it was a gift to you? I wouldn't think.


----------



## fishkiller

In my experience some people & or title bureaus have a lot harder time doing title work than others. Several years ago I bought a boat & motor from a bank, I took the title to the county title bureau & they acted like it was impossible to put the titles in my name. I drove to another county & the changes to the titles were made very quickly & I was on my way. There was nothing wrong with either title, just the person behind the counter.


----------



## avantifishski

as with all government offices as long as you fill out the proper forms and pay the FEE and TAX it isn't a big deal to get a Title or Registration.they are there to collect MONEY that's pretty much the reason for there existence......


----------



## Eric jones

Ok well I called today to see if there was any progress in obtaining the title , this is quote what was said ( hi my name is Eric jones I'm calling to see where we're at ) ( your request was denied ). Me ( may I ask why ? ) ( the judge said he was not going to mess with it ) me what can I do there is an open title on it in summit county ) in a smart rude manner ( I told you to give all the information you had and the judge said he's NOT messing with it ) me ( what can i do with the motor then ( NOTHING) me ( mam in sorry Ive never had to deal with this before I'm a law abiding citizen trying to follow the proper legal channels in obtaining a title ) ( he's not messing with is I'm not arguing with you ) (mam I'm not arguing with you I came here for guidance to follow the law ) ( I'm not arguing with you anymore ! ) and she hung up on me ! That was judge Weiss's secretary in commons pleas court room 1 in Wayne county Wooster ohio , I have never met a more short rude unprofessional public service employee in my life I was calm respectful mam this mam that and she blew up on me as if I was a piece of crap judge Weiss is a unprofessional judge that will loose my next vote for sure ! So I give up on the motor and will tell my aunt i don't want the boat being that I'm not about to get in trouble over a title on a boat motor that was last titled in 2000 I'm completely at a loss with how that lady talked to me  I wanted the boat just because it was my uncles boat that passed away 5 years ago but no motor means I can't use the boat , any other options or advice is needed thanks


----------



## 68rocks

Do you have a relative in another county that can try their title bureau, title it in their name then transfer it to you? Or maybe go to your county's in person with your aunt? Does your aunt know who your uncle bought the boat from (old bill of sale?) Can you request a private meeting with the judge? Or see a different judge?


----------



## SirChadwick

Wow that sucks....


----------



## Lewzer

So, you're going to take some dumba##, lazy secretary's word? You give up too easy. 
We had the same issue from a lazy secretary at the Barberton School Board who said we weren't eligible for transportation costs since we send and transport our daughter to a private school in Doylestown.
Went to the treasurer and then the superintendent.
Finally got it approved despite the lazy #%^%^$%3. This was hundreds of dollars a year.
Know your rights, don't take no for an answer.

I see they haven't even updated their website and we are already in the 4th month of 2014.
I also see there is another Judge Spitler. He may be up to doing his job he was hired to perform.
Get names, Write letters to the local Wooster paper. Get a pair. You're going to lose a boat over a public official not doing their job?


----------



## avantifishski

you gotta be kiddimg me...this will not stand man this will not stand...


----------



## turkeyt

I have not read all of the post but, the issue showing the motor is still held by title by someone is the issue. Been there before with a trailer that changed hands a couple times. Good luck getting anyone to help you sort it out??? Did they give you an answer saying something like, It could have been a stolen motor. That is some of the answers I got on the trailer I mentioned. Have you talked to any business that does title work? They may have some tricks to get it fixed.


----------

